# Jalen Rose, Nene Hilario to Houston?



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

According to Peter Vecsey, Toronto would be willing to take on Mo if we throw in Deke and take on Rose.

*Houston* sends:
Maurice Taylor
Dikembe Mutombo

*Toronto* sends:
Jalen Rose

I don't like this trade. Mutombo has been one of the few bright spots on this team, and I don't want to resort to Padgett playing backup center. Jalen Rose is the second coming of Juwan Howard, all he can do is score and his stats do not correllate to a team's success. He has a max contract, and I don't see him being able to score in JVG's system. Shot selection is terrible, as much as we need offense I don't think Jalen Rose is the answer. 

Also, CD has been in talks with the Nuggets about a trade which would send Nene to Houston.

*Houston* sends:
Jim Jackson
Bostjan Nachbar

*Denver* sends:
Rodney White
Nene Hilario

Just what we need, a headcase and another PF that can't rebound... not to mention we lose our most consistent perimeter player in JJ. I wouldn't mind if we did the first trade, considering Rose could settle down into a decent role player but I really hate this 2nd trade. 

What happened to Eddie House CD?!?!


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I would do the second trade; I like Nene and although I dont think he will be the GOAt like some people, he is better than Mo-T and Howard by leaps and bounds. I'm not a big fan of Rose, haven't seen much of him lately but it sounds like he needs the ball to be most effective.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> ...
> 
> *Houston* sends:
> ...


Are you kidding me??!! With Nene coming your way without you giving up much, you said NO?

It's Kiki who would just laugh at CD's face if he proposed this. Nene is worth so much more than just role players considered his upside. Yes, I think Jim Jackson is just a fine role player, nothing else. He's the best on a bunch of crappy role-playing guys in Houston. He will be a good addition to many teams in this league but he cannot fetch a player with Nene's talent.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> According to Peter Vecsey, Toronto would be willing to take on Mo if we throw in Deke and take on Rose.
> 
> *Houston* sends:
> ...


both trades needs to go down.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

is Nene really that good?i don't see him have any skills so far,he is only able to do some dunks.i don't think we can afford to trade our most and maybe the only consistent perimeter shooter JJ for him.maybe i am just ignorant.but if he can rebound,this trade will not sound so bad.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

no to both expecaily the secons one jim is to good of a player plus nachbar is ready to explode and dont trade motobo his been pretty good this season


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

maurice taylor and nachbar for nene


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The Rockets are also interested in Donyell Marshall.

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/2950043



> Press row view
> With players signed during the summer available for trades beginning Wednesday, the trade rumors began to swirl around the league, including one involving the Rockets. That had the Rockets in talks about the Raptors' Donyell Marshall, possibly as a third team in a Vince Carter deal. But according to NBA sources, the teams have no deals on the table. It will not be the last whisper, however. With the Rockets below .500 and *holding a $5.2 million trade exception*, phone lines will buzz. Deals, particularly involving the Rockets' hefty contracts, will be tough, but there will be talk.


That has to be our biggest asset outside of Yao, TMac, Deke and JJ. Landing Marshall would probably mean we have to take on Rose's contract, but if CD can work out a deal where we send Nachbar, a future 2nd and part of our trade exception to Toronto for Marshall I would be ecstatic.

I am really excited about the possibility of receiving Marshall, he can rebound and shoot the ball (our pressing needs at the 4 spot). Will really spread the floor since his range extends to 3-point land.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Jalen Rose, Nene Hilario to Houston?*



> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> Are you kidding me??!! With Nene coming your way without you giving up much, you said NO?
> 
> It's Kiki who would just laugh at CD's face if he proposed this. Nene is worth so much more than just role players considered his upside. Yes, I think Jim Jackson is just a fine role player, nothing else. He's the best on a bunch of crappy role-playing guys in Houston. He will be a good addition to many teams in this league but he cannot fetch a player with Nene's talent.


JJ is our biggest locker room presence, the savvy vet who does good things on and off the court. A proven scorer in ANY system. Nachbar is still an interesting prospect at this point in his career, it seems as if Gumby has given up on him for now and he needs a change of scenery. 

Frankly, I don't give a damn how much "talent" Nene has, if he can't rebound I don't want him. I don't want to bank on Gumby turning him into a defensive presence and Ewing teaching him how to pursue boards... this team can't afford to deal a proven 3rd option like JJ in return for "talent".


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> The Rockets are also interested in Donyell Marshall.
> 
> http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/2950043
> ...


Rose's salary is $14,487,000 this year and will be $16,901,500 in 2006.:uhoh: MARSHALL's is only $4,545,000.If CD can make this deal,maybe rockets will try to get Nene as well.

this start lineup:YAO/NENE/MARSHALL/T-MAC/SURA will be promising.But i really hate to say goodbye to JJ.:no:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

You guys need a point guard more than a power forward I think.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*re*

Hey, Im new here. Just wanted to drop my two on these rumors. 

First, its from Peter Vescey so it should be taken with a grain of salt. Rasheed never became a Rocket, Iverson never went to Atlanta, and Francis didnt go to Philadelphia. 

Second, I want to agree that Donyell Marshall is a great option that gives the Rockets versatility on both ends of the floor. He fits the character bill as he is a hard worker and defers stats in favor of the interests of the team. He can wipe the boards as well as any other 6'9 forward this side of Ben Wallace. Marshall can keep up with smaller forwards or bang down low with the big boys. On top of all that, he can help spread the defense with his outside shooting. 

Still, I highly doubt that theres a way we can acquire him before summer. Hes expiring and Toronto could definitely get better offers than what little we can offer him.

I think we should look to Philly instead. We could easily send Mo Taylor or Juwan Howard with Ty Lue for Kenny Thomas, Kevin Ollie and John Salmons. Kenny Thomas has a lucrative contract guaranteed for the next five years and Philly is making little use of PG Ollie. 

We change very little of the teams chemistry, something JVG has tried hard to find on this restructured team. Making a blockbuster trade for Rose by sending out our only leader in JJ, will only stall the process even further. KT is a double double threat and enforcer every night, he could definitely help with our rebounding problems. Salmons has yet to pan out, but I see him flourishing in JVG's system as a wing defender. Ollie is a good floor general and would make the outlet pass we desperately need in order to run the ball.

Another trade that would help is Boki Nachbar for David West. New Orleans obviously has problems scoring, Nachbar could help in the absense of Mash playing behind Lynch. 

The options dont even end there. We still have a trade exception and there are plenty of people worthy of a 10 day contract. Charles Oakley could help toughen up our front court whether in game or in practice. Jayson Williams is rumored to be in solid condition and players like Tyrone Hill and Keon Clark are likely capable options. JR Bremer and Courtney Alexander can help relieve TMac and hit threes off the bench. 

Either way, CD needs to start exploring these options.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*re*

Someone in another rockets forum suggested squeezing into the Miami - Raptors deal to get Donyell Marshall.

Basically we send out Jimmy Jackson, Deke, and Cash to Toronto for Donyell Marshall, Malik Allen, Wesley Person, and Loren Woods. 

We get the dead-eye shooter to back up Mac and a glut of forwards and centers.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TManiAC</b>!
> Hey, Im new here. Just wanted to drop my two on these rumors.
> 
> First, its from Peter Vescey so it should be taken with a grain of salt. Rasheed never became a Rocket, Iverson never went to Atlanta, and Francis didnt go to Philadelphia.
> ...


Great post... welcome to the board.

First off it doesn't look like CD is interested in bringing anymore guards to this team. He inquired into signing Eddie House, who would have been a great boost off the bench, but with Lue, Ward and Gaines under contract and Barrett playing well he moved past it. Sadly, our deepest positions (PG and PF) are our weakest ones. I was hoping to see Sura back up McGrady and Jackson with Ward or Barrett starting at the 1, but JVG has been struggling to bench Jimmy Jackson.

THe 76ers have Marc Jackson and Samuel Dalembert playing very well in the post, with capable backups in Williamson, KT and Brian Skinner. I don't see them gaining much from acquiring Taylor or Howard, and I would rather use Weatherspoon's soon to be expiring contract as bait this offseason than trade it for an undersized PF. 

It's clear we need someone strong on the boards at the 4 spot, but I don't think we necessarily need to acquire them via trade.

James Thomas is having a great NBDL season, averaging more than 15 rpg. With his steady jumper I think he would make a great addition to this team. CD has been hesitant about handing out 10 day contracts with 4 PF's already on the team. 

Wayne Simien and LaMarcus Aldridge should fall within reach of our first rounder.

We can speculate as much as we want about what moves the Rockets are going to make, but it just becomes more and more frustrating as the losses keep piling up and no changes are made.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>TManiAC</b>!
> Someone in another rockets forum suggested squeezing into the Miami - Raptors deal to get Donyell Marshall.
> 
> Basically we send out Jimmy Jackson, Deke, and Cash to Toronto for Donyell Marshall, Malik Allen, Wesley Person, and Loren Woods.
> ...


I really support bringing Marshall, Person and Woods to this team but not for our 3rd and 4th best players. Dikembe only plays 12 mpg, if Gumby were to push his minutes up to around 17-18 and play him alongside Yao then he would be a big help. He is just so dominant defensively, it's worth considering. Even if that never happens, I don't want to give up JJ for players that may not stay with us next year (Marshall and Person especially).

But it's not a trade I would lose sleep over.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

> We can speculate as much as we want about what moves the Rockets are going to make, but it just becomes more and more frustrating as the losses keep piling up and no changes are made.


Cant agree more. 

IMHO, I dont think Eddie House would have done much for this team. We have too many undersized guards, adding another one that has an inclination to shoot wont help our situation much. 

I feel the sixers could have a genuine interest in Mo Taylor. Not only do they get the financial relief by shortening their commitments, they get a forward that is fast enough to keep up with a quick team featuring Allen Iverson, Willie Green, Andre Iguodala, and Samuel Dalembert. He also adds some depth to an offensively challenged team.

The teams relative inconsistency outside of Marc Jackson has been a wakeup call in Philly. Injury prone Skinner was recently promoted to number two option behind Jackson, sending a message to this season's underachiever, Sammy Dalembert. I feel that Sammy could be a much better player starting in 4 position anyway, utilizing his quickness.

Still, I do see your point that Mo Taylor is just redundant on a team that has a glut of forwards... That said, Donyell Marshall would be a dream option.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

> I really support bringing Marshall, Person and Woods to this team but not for our 3rd and 4th best players. Dikembe only plays 12 mpg, if Gumby were to push his minutes up to around 17-18 and play him alongside Yao then he would be a big help. He is just so dominant defensively, it's worth considering. Even if that never happens, I don't want to give up JJ for players that may not stay with us next year (Marshall and Person especially).


Loren Woods would do a fine job filling Deke's shoes, IMO. The only problem with this is giving up JJ. Theres no denying that hes a valuable asset to this team, but in order to gain talent... we obviously have to sacrifice talent. Its about time that TMac and Yao grow up anyway.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*re*

Mo Taylor is reported to be a NJ target. I dont see NJ as capable of matching contracts unless a third team is involved. Anybody have a clue on who we could bring into this trade? (preferably someone with a trade exception or expiring contracts)


----------

